
A Guide to Law Enforcement Spying Technology - lobo_tuerto
https://www.eff.org/sls
======
confounded
It’s saddening but not surprising how much of this technology was developed
for killing people abroad, and is now being used against US citizens.

Deploying Predator drones that can detect a face at 25kft from Afghanistan on
US soil, without any meaningful regulation or political debate, is pretty
terrifying.

~~~
moate
Not trying to twist you words, just trying to understand your POV: was it more
acceptable to you when it was being deployed to kill people in other
countries?

~~~
Sevii
Typical we are more comfortable with military tech being used far away in war
zones than we are with it being used at home against US civilians. The
presidents choosing not to formally declare war doesn’t change the layman view
of our middle eastern combat activities.

~~~
e40
I'm guessing it's not the location but the use. Military = OK. Civilian != OK.

------
LinuxBender
Don't forget internet connected cars and their cameras acting as LPR's and
microphones. Then there is the microphone many folks is buying and installing
in their home. A coworker already had their roommate purchase a large quantity
of adult toys using that spy device.

Has anyone considered starting a new industry around anti-spy devices that
babble nonsense to your other spy devices? Or is there perhaps a script on
github for this yet?

~~~
confounded
If you consider it malicious, why would you put it in your home?

If you feel like you need an assistant, A better solution might be something
like Mycroft [https://mycroft.ai](https://mycroft.ai)

~~~
CodeMage
I really like what I've read about Mycroft so far. Not only is it open source,
but you can actually configure it to connect to servers you host. That last
bit was what made me decide to back Mycroft v2 on Kickstarter.

------
ianstallings
What worries me most about the interception tech, such as stingrays, is that I
myself can build one, or buy one off the shelf, and the communication systems
are not robust enough to thwart it. Techs like GSM have serious flaws in them
and agencies are using those holes to do whatever they want, with no
oversight. But that's just the top of the iceberg. What about criminals?

------
dsfyu404ed
While we're on the topic, does anyone know of resources on the characteristics
of the (IR) flash and/or minimum range of ALPRs?

I assume the manufacturers try to control that information but someone has
likely written a paper on it (I just can't find it).

------
nerdponx
It's over. Privacy lost.

~~~
JumpCrisscross
> _It 's over. Privacy lost_

You don't value privacy enough to donate to the EFF [1], ACLU [2] or upcoming
Signal Foundation [3]. That's okay. I don't max out my philanthropic budget to
privacy-related causes. You also don't value privacy enough to call your
representatives every time a privacy-related bill comes up. That, too, is
okay. I don't do it every time.

If you aren't fighting, that is fine. But don't be lazy and declare sour
grapes on the whole movement in defense.

[1] [https://supporters.eff.org/donate](https://supporters.eff.org/donate)

[2] [https://action.aclu.org/give/donate-to-
aclu](https://action.aclu.org/give/donate-to-aclu)

[3] [https://signalfoundation.org](https://signalfoundation.org)

------
ape4
And, of course, facebook where people share tons of info. Even things about
the future - eg upcoming events.

